# Picked up my knitting needles again after a hiatus.



## CarolfromTX (Feb 4, 2020)

A good friend announced that she was expecting her first great grandbaby, so I offered to make a blanket. She was thrilled.  I hope it lives up to her expectations. I stopped knitting a while ago because I kind of ran out of projects and I'm not really skilled enough to do anything other than some basic stuff. And to be honest, some of the people I knit things for were not appreciative enough (or at all!). After all that work, I expect squeals of delight and effusive praise. Yeah, I know, I'm asking too much. LOL! It looks nice, and it's practical, so fingers crossed.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

yes but I agree, people shouldn't take things we do for them for granted when we've put so much thought into something just for them, and so  it's unsurprising that it would put you off doing it...

I envy people who can do any kinds of crafts _well_. I can knit, I learned at school from when I was  7 but I'm a very plain knitter... I crochet better than I knit, and have made very many blankets, hats and scarves for  prem babies, and for a charity who help keep older people in their own homes, and keep them warm enough not to have to worry about the cost of heating  too much .

I haven't crocheted for a while now, I have OA in my fingers so it's more painful to do after a while ...

   I really hope you're friend loves your baby blanket... it's such a thoughtful and personal gift


----------



## Lee (Feb 4, 2020)

Carol, a one of a kind gift is always appreciated. I sew and at times I do also make a gift of my work.

The only hand made gift I received that I was not tooooo fussy about was a box to hold an extra roll of toilet paper and it was in the shape of a lighthouse. So darn big it kept falling off the back of the toilet.


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2020)

I crochet and have made some beautiful baby afghans over the years.  One of the prettiest ones I made, I was over at the person's house a few months later and they had it in the dog's bed.  Yep, the dog had it.  I was royally pissed but I kept my mouth shut.  

The 6-year-old little'un asked me to teach her to crochet and I've been trying but she just can't seem to get the hang of it.  She gets frustrated and I get frustrated, so I told her we'd try again next year.   I think I'll get her one of those pot-holder looms and a big bag of strips.  She should be able to get the hang of that.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2020)

It's always lovely to get something hand-made, even if it's not perfect. I'm sure your hard work will be appreciated.


----------



## Lee (Feb 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> I crochet and have made some beautiful baby afghans over the years.  One of the prettiest ones I made, I was over at the person's house a few months later and they had it in the dog's bed.  Yep, the dog had it.  I was royally pissed but I kept my mouth shut.



Jujube, that is just plain awful. I would not have been able to contain myself and would have asked if the dog's blanket was being used by the baby. Would have liked to see them squirm their way out of that one.


----------



## toffee (Feb 5, 2020)

carol my neighbour used to do knitting and was so skilled -I wished I asked her to teach me '
think babies look lovely in hand made knits ' enjoy your hobby .


----------

